

Show HN: Get quick feedback on landing pages - pagecritiq
https://www.pagecritiq.com

======
prawn
My first instinct was "Not another critique site", but I took a look and the
ability to get started right away reeled me in.

I have no interest in getting credits to have my own work critiqued, but the
fact that it's so quick and easy to provide feedback is a smart move. Before I
knew it, I'd critiqued three pages. Loading another immediately after your
previous one means it's easy to get on a roll a bit like Hot or Not back in
the day.

You'll either need to become a regular tool espoused by HN types, or expand to
target general marketers redesigning their websites and looking for broad
feedback first.

------
iesdes
That's a fantastic tool. Getting a site critiqued by people who know what
they're talking is always a wise move when you want to quickly optimize a
site. But the proof of the pudding is in the eating so I'd still recommend
split testing different variations. Sometimes the results will shock you.

------
toast76
I know it's not quite the same thing, but
[http://fivesecondtest.com](http://fivesecondtest.com) is awesome for this
kind of testing. Been around a while, has a very active community (so tests
are done quickly).

------
Lordo
Pretty neat.

I chucked mine up there and will be keen to see the feedback. Also thought the
way it just keeps loading is fantastic. Easy to get on a roll as @prawn
mentioned.

------
Startups411
The site looks very nice. One thing I would quickly update is your 2014
copyright date to 2015.

~~~
xasos
Yes, link it dynamically :)

------
fiatjaf
Someone should do this for ideas. Just poorly written ideas.

~~~
CheckHook
Nobody wants their idea stolen, no matter how badly written it is.

------
avalaunch
Just fyi, this is unusable on mobile (iPhone 6 plus).

